# protest poos



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

im am at my witts end and am hoping for some decent advice. 
the problem 2 year old visla bitch wonderfully looked after walked alot fed well and loved alot.

she is my companion and i love her but she has pushed me too far 
recently she has decided to poo in the kitchen, it matters not if i leave her 10 minutes or 10 hours she does it the minute i leave and thus i know its a protest poo. 

basically when she was a baby my old dog became incontinent and my fear is that roxy has learned its acceptable to poo inside. i locked her out of the kitchen and gave her only the lounge and stairs when i was out she stopped for a while and then began pooing in the lounge and weeing near or over it. i then locked her in the kitchen and she started again.

over at a friends house we were all with her and she went off into the kitchen and pooed everywhere despite her knowing how to use the dog flap. 

this evening we were home 5 minutes i popped upstairs and put my bag down and she went straight to the kitchen and pooed. 

i could cry its not like i dont walk her or she is left for exceptionally long periods of time.

i never crate trained her because my poor neighbours complained with the amount of noise so i let her have a cushion instead. 

i fear this is the worst behavioural problem to recify as she is almost an adult 

i have tried ignoring her the paper yelling i even ( and im unhappy about doing it) shoved her nose in it and shouted no ( she had literally just done it) 

guys proper advice only please i am not a bad parent and do not need advice on not leaving my dog alone (no offence) she normally comes everywhere with me but this is just too much 

i recently left her for a week and am hoping this is her telling me off for leaving her on the fun farm with all her friends so i could have a holiday.

SUGGESTIONS PLEASE I AM REALLY UPSET NOW AND JUST WANT HER BACK TO BEING CLEAN 

THANKS GUYS X :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

roxy2011 said:


> the paper yelling i even ( and im unhappy about doing it) shoved her nose in it and shouted no ( she had literally just done it)


.... and you wonder why she's hiding from you to go pee/poo in the house? There's your answer. You haven't taught her that going in the house is bad, you've taught her not to get caught when she does it.

How do you clean up after it? If it still smells like pee/poo she will return to it.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

shes not hiding, you misunderstand me, i literally did the nose in it this very evening as it has really really come to a head!
i have cleaned the floor with non bio washing powder as apparently thats what gets rid of the smell, she will happily go outside and poo on command seriously she isnt afraid if thats what you think 
its a habbit now and it needs to be broken and options are limited


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

How often do you let her out to relieve herself? I would consider that it might be a medical issue if this is something that has only started recently.

I'm not saying she's afraid of going poo... she's afraid of doing it inside the house where you can see her. That's why she's going in to another room to do it.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

oh i see, nope nothing medical shes perfectly fit healthy and well, nothing wrong with her lungs atm shes in the kitchen screaming at me 

she can hold it all night as sleeps on the landing, shes never ever gone upstairs to poo always ground floor even in my friends house 

she goes to the back door and scratches the window when she wants to go out so whenever she needs to really every few hours


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

If she will go on command then I would try taking her out every hour and ask her to go. She won't always be able but if you make sure her bowel stays empty she won't be able to go inside. If this works and you keep it up long enough it might break the habit.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a tough one. Any way to set up a camera and catch her in the act? Maybe if she is caught, scolded (in a soft V way of course ) and brought outside, she will start to figure it out. They like to please us so much it seems like she almost thinks it is ok - and/or she is getting herself worked up and "it just happens". Good luck...I can certainly understand your frustration!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not the dog's fault, it's yours. 

You said you've put paper down, yelled at her and rubbed her nose in it. Two of those are counterproductive. Never yell at A Vizsla. Never rub there nose in it.

If those are the only methods you have tried, then you have not done both enough, nor beneficial things.

Your dog has learned this behaviour and is only doing what it thinks is ok. It is likely very confused. It thinks the house is where you go, then you punish her for it. Allowing your previous incontinent dog to do it has trained her to do the same.

So, to fix it. No more yelling, no more nose rubbing and forget paper.

You need to go back to basic toilet training the same as you do with a pup. Take her outside to toilet area after sleeping, eating, drinking, playing or every hour. Reward/praise immediately she goes. If she won't go, wait it out till she does. A warm wet paper towel wiped over her bits can stimulate it if she is reluctant.

2nd thing, is how you deal with it when she makes a mistake.

DO NOT GET ANGRY OR EMOTIONAL! Give a little chuckle and say silly girl.
Then mop up the mess with a paper towel. Take her and paper towel out to toilet area, place down paper towel and the instant she sniffs it, praise/reward.

Repeat this all day everyday for 6 weeks, without fail, no exceptions and I guarantee your problem will be solved.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[size=24pt][/Oz & I agree on this one - rub my nose in **** or piss - you have a enemy for your soon to V very short life - I always recommend when picking up a new pup have at least a week off to avoid this problem = everytime you feed everytime the pup drinks water = every 2 - 3 hours - set the pup at the door they will use for potty breaks - up and out and stay till the pup does it's business - lots of praise - YOU are on PUP time not yours !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozkar has given you good advice. I would only add that you need to keep her close to you to catch the potty in the house before it happens and take her out. Lots of praise of outside potty and say nothing if it happens in the house.

My daughters boyfriend scolded his pup for pottying in the house. The pup then started hiding to go potty. Lucky for the pup my daughter crate trained it and taught the boyfriend he was the problem. Now the young dog goes outside to do his business.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

oz thanks for the comments 

i will however defend myself on a few of your points

I DID NOT ALLOW MY OLD DOG TO BE INCONTINENT IN MY HOME she was 15 and old age got thebetter of her, i work for a living and have to leave the dog for periods of time that is life, however i have great friends that would pop in and let them both out for toilet breaks, it is not behaviour i have encouraged 

as for roxy she has not only done it in my house but at my friends she knows its wrong as cowers and bows her head as soon as she sees me ( even if she has left the room not me ) 

she knows perfectly well that the garden is her toilet stop, i never used puppy pads in intiial training or newspaper i did the exact thing you jave all said to do, every time she woke fed or just moved about we were out in the garden and i would encourage her by saying wee wee or go poo she responds to both of these 

i have altered her feeding routine in line with my shift pattern so that within an hour of food she is able to be let out/walked 

i have to leave her she cant come with me everywhere, my point is its in protest because the other day i was off we did a run in the morning and a long walk in the afternoon, we settled back at home then i nipped accross to my neighbours to drop something off and was back within 15 minutes, she had pooed in the lounge 

i cant understand it 

i have only yelled at her when i have physically caught her i am fully aware of how sensitive she is i promise i am far from a bad owner as for the nose thing i have literally tried all of the things you have all suggested and i was in tears it was very much a last resort trust me 

today has been a clean day and she was left for 5 hours ( after a 2 hour walk)


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

This isn't aimed at anybody in particular but I think people here love Vizslas so much that they only think about their feelings and forget that owners have feelings too! I can fully understand your frustration and desperation in this situation. 

Apart from going back to basics with potty training how about using a crate when you are not in the house? If Roxy was never crate trained I don't know how practical it would be to start now though.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: protest poos*



roxy2011 said:


> oz thanks for the comments
> 
> i will however defend myself on a few of your points
> 
> ...


I never said you were a bad owner. Good owners, me included, over time can slip and cause a problem. Don't take it personally, you asked what is wrong and how to fix it. I answered those questions. 

You also need to understand when reading my posts, that as an Aussie, we lack social niceties and don't sugar coat much. Add to that I have joint problems, so additional fluff means more words means more pain. No offense intended.

Lastly, I never said you allowed your poor old dog to become incontinent. The point I was making was your dog thought it was allowed because your other dog kept doing it. The young dog doesn't know the old dog is incontinent.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok- blunt advice which you may not like, but it will work....
This problem may not be completely solved in a couple of weeks or even months. But hopefully over the long term you can get on top of it..
Get something appropriate (carpet shampooer? Rent or borrow) or get rid of carpet- then any mess is easy to clean up.
Get your game head on! It's only sh$t, worse things happen! Clean it up thoroughly.
Leash the dog to you when you're home.
When you are out...
get her into daycare or get a dog walker so she's empty and knackered all the time.
Crate her whenever she isn't supervised.
Feed her once a day,this may help with the frequency of pooing.
Don't scold the dog!
Don't blame yourself. Don't blame the dog,she's not doing it to upset you,it's just become a habit.
It's just a problem for now, there will be worse.
Good luck!
P.s. I'm not in Oz,and I'm not grumpy with pain.. I'm just very 
,very old  and blunt.

.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*"Leash the dog to you when you're home."* -Vida 8)


This is the GOLDEN KEY to dog training. All our dogs went through this. I mean WE took them everywhere even washing dishes, checking email, work, washroom (a little tricky but works). 

This gives so much access to the dog and makes training a breeze. 

/


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

thanks folks 

my house isnt very big but given she follows me everywhere anyway leashing her to me wont be so bad 

as for the dog walker feeding once a day i do this already thats why i cant understand the necessity when she does it 

weve not had an incident since this post so ill wait and see ...


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

There has been very good advice posted here and it sounds as though you are now correcting the problem. I suggest using the tips posted by OZ, they are the most effective method I've ever used. Remember to remove all negative emotion during this corrective training period. It will be hard as **** to do so, but your results will be exponentially better. Your pup senses your emotion and frustration more than you could ever realize (hence the cowering and tail tucking). She needs to know your proud of her and not upset with her at all times. The key to successful correction is POSITIVE REINFORCEMENT at all times. Dogs will take a mile if you give them an inch. Getting that mile back is the tough part. Persistence, exact repetition, diligence, love and patience are your greatest allies.

Also, I strongly suggest crate training. An old dog can learn new tricks. The crate will help immensely. I know my pup is fine free roaming the home while I'm out, but still choose to crate everytime I leave, 5 minutes or 5 hours. He knows I will be gone, but has learned that I will return when he's sent to his crate; and he is in a confined, safe place to wait till my return (which is comforting to me knowing he can't accidentally injure himself). My 2 cents


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

we have been 5 days dry now

lots of positive reinforcement 

ignoring if a mess putting tissues and poo bags outside straight away leave her outside whilst operation clean up goes on 

so far so good...thanks everyone ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad to hear Roxy!


----------

